# Cleaning ferrets cages



## A R 3

Hey everyone!
I don't have a ferret but am looking and thinking about getting one, hopefully in the next two years or so (or maybe earlier hopefully!) I have been researching lots of ferret websites but none have said very much on cleaning the cage 
Could anyone tell how often you need to clean the cage out and how to clean the cage out?? Thanks and do you put anything as floor for ferrets? (eg. Sawdust, wood shavings, newspaper ect.)
Thanks I would be truly grateful for any replies!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Melissa27

A R 3 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I don't have a ferret but am looking and thinking about getting one, hopefully in the next two years or so (or maybe earlier hopefully!) I have been researching lots of ferret websites but none have said very much on cleaning the cage
> Could anyone tell how often you need to clean the cage out and how to clean the cage out?? Thanks and do you put anything as floor for ferrets? (eg. Sawdust, wood shavings, newspaper ect.)
> Thanks I would be truly grateful for any replies!!! 😃😃😃😃


Hi there, it depends heavily on the kind of caging you are using, the number of ferrets you have, how often your ferrets are out of the cage, and how clean or messy your particular ferrets are. 

I have two male ferrets in a Ferret Nation 143 cage. My ferrets are pretty reliable on their litter box training (occasional accidents, but nowhere near as many as some ferrets I've had in the past), so the box gets scooped daily or every other day and they get a complete litter replacement every week. Mine have hammocks hanging and fleece blankets for bedding. Those get changed out and washed once per week as well. The trays on the bottom of my cage are removed and cleaned about once per month or as needed.

Overall my two are pretty easy keepers. Their cage is set up in a way that makes cleaning very simple and my two ferrets are very mild-mannered and well behaved as far as ferrets go. I had a trio in the past that delighted in overturning everything in their cage on a regular basis, found great joy in kicking litter everywhere, and would gleefully dump their food in their bedding and play in it. I generally had to completely clean everything in there once or twice daily with those three, the adorable little brats.


----------



## A R 3

Thanks this is very helpful!!!&#128515;
Anything on what I should as flooring/bedding for ferrets??


----------



## Melissa27

A R 3 said:


> Thanks this is very helpful!!!😃
> Anything on what I should as flooring/bedding for ferrets??


I have always just had bare floors with fleece blankets for them to cuddle and sleep in, no actual substrate of any kind (sawdust, shavings, etc) like you'd use on other small animals. Here is a really good article on ferret bedding that will hopefully help on that subject. 

http://www.firstferret.com/articles/cage-floor-bedding


----------



## A R 3

Wow this article is great thanks&#128513;&#128516;&#128515;
Could you post a link of where to buy such material and how much it is?
If you could it would be soooooo helpful!
Thanks again for the article &#128515;
Byee &#128521;


----------



## Melissa27

I'm afraid I am not in the same country so I'm a bit useless in that regard, but here is a link to the basic kind of fleece blankets I use just for general bedding (it isn't fancy at all, but the ferrets love burrowing in them for sleeping), and a second link for more ferret specific bedding and hammocks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cozy-Fleece-Blanket-Assorted-Throw/dp/B004FOA89U

Awesome Ferret Bedding products


----------



## A R 3

Thanks for the links &#128515;
It's a shame we use different money  but the second link you sent me said they shipped worldwide so I will have a look at that.


----------



## A R 3

Do you have to get anything specific ferret blankets or can you just get any old fleece blanket?


----------



## Melissa27

Honestly most any fleece blanket (or other pet safe material... fleece is just what I use for my boys) will work. I just check blankets to make sure they aren't easily torn/chewed/nails caught in them, check that all tags are removed, and wash them before use. It doesn't have to be anything ferret specific.


----------



## A R 3

Thanks for the help 😊
Do you think this is okay
2 Soft Warm Fleece Pet Blankets 80cms x 120cms Black And Beige:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## wraig ffured

Ideally you need to clean them out every day, especially in summer; summer = flies = maggots - not nice!!!

My lot live in a large chicken coop & use a litter box inside with cat litter, or they simply go on the floor outside which is easy to scoop up.
It's important to disinfect your animal's enclosure once a week to prevent any nastiness; you can find some great pet friendly disinfectant for use in cages, I believe it's bob martin but don't quote me on it.

Sawdust is a cheap option for a base but it isn't ideal as it can be very dusty & cause them breathing problems. "Yesterday's news" cat litter is fab, its a tad more expensive but well worth it - soaks up well & eliminates stinkies!! 

My friend makes AMAZING ferret bedding and she's very well priced, she makes all of the beds for my guys and they love them! Here's a link to her website

www.rhett-and-co-bedding.co.uk


----------



## A R 3

thanks I will bear all this new information in mind !
I know this isn't really the subject we were talking about but feeding ferrets. When i researched lots of websites about ferrets not many actully said with much depth how to feed what to feed and how to feed and when to feed if you could answer any of these questions it would be awesome


----------

